# General > AquaTalk >  Meaningless shop names

## free2roam

About how many aquarium shops are there in Singapore?

----------


## robin

Yeah, before the mgration to new server, the aq homepage has the list of LFS (local fish shops). Please check with the mods if it is still available. I think it will be up soon.

Robin

----------


## Rupert

A glossary of terminology would be useful to resurrect, as I can remember not knowing what LFS stood for! C328 at the time was some mythical place where everything that was desired could be found.

----------


## andrewtyr

something like an AquaticQuotionary - A guide to all newbies will do good!

----------


## vinz

We're working on getting the old data back online. We had a glossary thread around once... have to go dig it out.

----------


## coryfav

> We're working on getting the old data back online. We had a glossary thread around once... have to go dig it out.


free2roam, as vinz has advised, the guys are working to get the old data back online. It's pretty comprehensive, so you just have to give them more time.  :Smile:  

Feel free to refer to that list in the meantime, though just to let you know that I'll update it whenever I can, from contributions from the rest.  :Cool:  

We're all here to share.  :Wink:  

Cheers!

----------

